# LONGINES Conquest Automatic - 41mm/39mm?



## GeorgeKE (Oct 23, 2018)

Hey, I´m new member in whole world of watches, but I decide to jump in like a boss and buy something special b-) ..but I have dilemma which size will be better. I really appreciate your advices. Feel free.. On the pictures is 41 mm, but I´m not sure if it´s not too big for my 6.5 wrist... :think:















P.S.: I know that on the pictures is a quartz model... in my location is very difficult to find some models right in stores..

P.P.S.: Like I´m said, I´m new here.. I will be glad If you will share with me your wristshots and opinions about this watches. Thanks ;-)


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks a bit large to my eye, but that is the fashion currently.


----------



## GeorgeKE (Oct 23, 2018)

riff raff said:


> Looks a bit large to my eye, but that is the fashion currently.


I know, but I'm not very fashionable.. I just want normal/right size looking watch.. Nothing gaudi 

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1316409 (Feb 17, 2018)

I have a 6 3/4 inch wrist and I think the 39mm fits perfectly. You should try one too!
Niko


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

It depends what you like. I would suggest the 39mm version.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I prefer smaller watches. But it is really a question of personal taste. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Is that actually where you wear your watch on wrist? It doesn't look too bad, but 39mm tucked behind the bone would look perfect imo


----------



## GeorgeKE (Oct 23, 2018)

Vlance said:


> Is that actually where you wear your watch on wrist? It doesn't look too bad, but 39mm tucked behind the bone would look perfect imo


do you mean like that?









Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktuesday (Sep 3, 2017)

Looks fine, pictures often come out looking like they wear a little larger than they really do. Are you able to try on a 39mm Conquest?


----------

